
New Approaches to Network Fast Paths - dsr_
https://anarc.at/blog/2017-04-29-netdev-fast-path/
======
brudgers
Discussion of LWN edition,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14218162)

